# Advance lathe



## tanner 4740 (May 31, 2020)

hello I am new to this so hope I am doing it rite. I have a 1990 13x40 advance lathe which I need a manual for can not find one anywhere. Thanks


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 31, 2020)

Have you compared it to the lathes on Grizzly? if it looks similar, you can download the Grizzly manuals for free.


----------

